# Quake3: team arena... Non riesco a farlo funzionare :(

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti come da oggetto nn riesco a far funzionare quake3 (non ci riuscivo neanche su fedora), praticamente clicco sul binario lo schermi diventa nero inizialmente e poi torna al desktop  :Sad: .

allora  faccio partire il comando da terminale per vedere qual'è l'errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Q3 1.32c linux-i386 May  8 2006
> 
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> 
> Current search path:
> ...

 

----------

## Elbryan

non ti trova alcuni files..

Non è che usi una iso tarocca?

----------

## Big Boss

nn so se è tarocca è masterizzata questo si, me l'hanno prestata ma nn so se arriva da un copia  originale o se è arriva anch'essa da una copia masterizzata o scaricata  :Rolling Eyes:   bhe se è per questo come posso fare a procurarmi un copia originale?

io ho installato con emerge il cd l'ho usato solo per copiare il pak0.pk3

forse ho sbagliato  :Sad: 

cmq per procurarmi una iso nn tarocca come devo fare? si acquista o si trova anche su internet?

----------

## Elbryan

parli di quake 3 arena o Team Arena?

No perché esistono le iso per linux..

----------

## Big Boss

bhe vanno bene entrambe sia quake 3 arena che team arena, come faccio a procurarmele?

----------

## Elbryan

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> bhe vanno bene entrambe sia quake 3 arena che team arena, come faccio a procurarmele?

 

non so .. cerca su ...***.. hem

Consiglio del moderatore (randomaze): comprala. Su ebay o su Amazon se non si trova nei negozi.

----------

## randomaze

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> nn so se è tarocca è masterizzata questo si, me l'hanno prestata ma nn so se arriva da un copia  originale o se è arriva anch'essa da una copia masterizzata o scaricata

 

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> # Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno.

 

----------

